# Vitamin B Complex



## 19791 (Mar 9, 2006)

I've suffered with IBS for 12 years, started when I was 9 years old. It started out very severe but has calmed down significantly in the last 3 years. So my IBS has somewhat become "controllable" - or as good as it gets I think. I am currently not taking any medications for the IBS. My problem is actually that I am suffering from anxiety and mild depression due to some financial troubles for the most part. Things are slowly but surely getting better, however, I am stressed and constantly worrying myself. My doctor has always tried to get me to take Anti Depressants for the IBS, and I tried for a month at the most, but quit taking them. I felt like I was "floating" around a lot, plus the pills were expensive. I am trying to stay off any perscription medications. A few friends have told me about taking Vitamin B Complex and how it has made them feel less stressed. I have done limited research and am finding that whether Vitamin B works for anxiety is highly debatable. I would like to try natural ways to treat my problem. I've also heard about St. John's Wort (spelling?) - what are you thoughts and experience?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome shug







is that short for hugh?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

In my personal experience, they didn't do much for the anxiety at all.I still take the B vitamins along with a multivitamin...I haven't tried the St. John's Wort; if you take it, make sure you check interactions with other things you may take (OTC or by prescription if you ever decide to again).If you have IBS-D, Elavil is a really cheap "older" anti-depressant. It's constipating... and you can get it in a very low dosage (10mg). They say the therapeutic dose for depression is upwards of 100-150mg, so that's well below the dose you would probably feel weird on. It has been shown to be effective in treating IBS at these low doses. I get 150 of the 10mg pills per month for $10 (generic Elavil).Either way, hope you find some relief.


----------

